# Johhny Appleseed strikes again?



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

deleted


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

It is a good idea..as long as the government does not cut them down


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Unfortunately I think the government will cut them down. Then you will hear how much it cost them to cut them down on the nightly news. I think it's a good idea, just throw seeds down while no one is looking.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Fruit tree saplings are expensive. Contrary to prevailing belief, you cannot plant a seed and get a fruit producing tree such as we know. Fruit trees today are grafts onto disease resistant root stock. If you can get funding through, say, the arbor day groups, it would be a good thing to try.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

A great Idea. Now some one please explain to this old guy why you think the government would cut them down.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Wait I got it, planting on government land will get them cut down. could try getting permission but then again that is one that would take two votes and an act of congress to get approved.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Around here, is citrus and avocado country. Everybody and their brother aunt sister cousin Tracy has some kind of citrus in their front yard. The county built a park in the next town over and planted rows of orange trees around it. Up in Riverside, the streets are lined with citrus. Down here, it's avocados. You can walk the street and pick avocado off the ground thats fallen (just do NOT climb the hill into the grove!)

Most citrus does not grow true to type. I believe lemon does (?) Stone fruit I am not sure. I have a pecan and a fig tree that started at a friends nursery from fallen fruit . Only time will tell if they will grow and produce. 

I think I paid $25 per citrus and $12 per stone fruit. $45 for blueberries and avocados, and $5 (?) for cuttings of dragon fruit, and mint and stuff. 


Being a modern "Johnny Appleseed" sounds like an awesome idea. But some beaurocrat will red tape it somehow. ie: who will pay to prune, pick, water, treat for fungus/pests? Who can maintain them so that rotten fruit does not attract rodents? 

This of course is if in city limit proper. I would probably be inclined to do it on BLM land. Turn BLM land into a grove lol


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Another thing to think about.

A fellow in a neighboring town has fruit trees on his property. They produce more than he could ever eat and can, so he put a sign out stating people were welcome to get whatever they wanted. 

Can you imagine the number of broken limbs because, if it ain't theirs, people don't care?


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

deleted


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Never thought about that Tinker. 

But I have thought about introducing Kudzu to places that I hate.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

deleted


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Now that I think about it, if you were some random white guy be-bopping around planting seeds, they'd throw your arse in jail pretty quick.

You would probably have to become a transgendered illegal alien muslim black chick to pull it off.


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Never thought about that Tinker.
> 
> But I have thought about introducing Kudzu to places that I hate.


The true devils weed.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

This can be done. Some varieties of apples can be planted from seed and produce trees that will bear edible fruit. Antonovka is one I can think of off hand, but there are others too. A quick check reveals Antonovka seeds are about $22 an ounce and are available here... Sheffield's Seed Company

Like many seeds, these will need a lite prep work before you plant them.

1... Scarification: soak in water for 24 hours

2... Stratification: Put them in a bag in the fridge for 60 days

3... Plant: 1/4" deep, tamp, water. mulch

I think it's a great idea. Probably not legal though.


----------



## giangnt (Aug 30, 2015)

This is a great idea but we need more time to study


----------



## just mike (Jun 25, 2014)

Several Pear trees in our neighborhood along with Satsuma orange trees, kids are walking around eating pears now and later on in December or so they will be walking home from the bus stop eating oranges. We found out last year via a game cam that coyotes eat pears.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> Fruit tree saplings are expensive. Contrary to prevailing belief, you cannot plant a seed and get a fruit producing tree such as we know. Fruit trees today are grafts onto disease resistant root stock. If you can get funding through, say, the arbor day groups, it would be a good thing to try.


Not necessarily true.
In my ventures thru the smokeys There are many places along the road side pull offs where people from decades ago were eating peaches and apples and then threw the cores out on the side of the road. Decades later I have found several that were bearing fruit. Another example-
My son inlaw has much acreage. On that acreage there is a apple orchard. Birds and other animals have carried the seeds to other locations on that property and there are now fruit producing trees in locations the were not planted by man. 
Another example State land where I used to hunt there are many locations where deer birds and other animals have sewn the seeds and they have produced fruit bearing trees.

We don't need Science or Monsanto to produce fruit bearing trees for us.

Plant the seeds and reap the harvest.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Okay, my post was not clear. Planting fruit trees from seed will produce a bearing tree, just not the same kind of commercial fruit as from the original tree. You'll get something, though, as some members here have explained.

From the Pennsylvania State University College of Agricultural Sciences:

Growing New Fruit Tree Plants from Seed ? Home Lawn and Garden ? Penn State Extension

*"Growing New Fruit Tree Plants from Seed *

"Many people mistakenly believe that fruit trees come true to name from seeds. In reality if you collect seed from a fruit grown on a plant these seeds will produce plants that will be a hybrid of two plants.

"Seeds from a Gala apple are not guaranteed to sprout another Gala apple tree. Grafting and budding allows you to get your desired variety. First, you will need to chill the seed for it to germinate, and you can do so by following one of two methods.

"The new plant will be the same kind of plant, but its fruit and vegetative portions may not look the same as the parent, because the plant is "heterozygous." Therefore, all fruit trees must be vegetatively propagated by either grafting or budding methods.

"Grafting and budding require that you have a compatible rootstock or mother plant onto which you can attach your desired variety. An inexpensive way to obtain a seedling rootstock is to collect seeds from the type of plant you are propagating. This sheet gives a simple method to help germinate seeds to produce grafting rootstocks."


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

deleted


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

deleted


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> Okay, my post was not clear. Planting fruit trees from seed will produce a bearing tree, just not the same kind of commercial fruit as from the original tree. You'll get something, though, as some members here have explained.
> 
> From the Pennsylvania State University College of Agricultural Sciences:
> 
> ...


Agree as far as the commercial aspect.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

tinkerhell said:


> I have to ask about graffting. Is this something that I could try with a bunch of hand tools and some knowhow? ie it isn't an exclusive task for experts, is it?


I've never tried it, buy it doesn't look difficult. You need knowledge and a sharp knife. There are video tutorials.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

tinkerhell said:


> planting from the seed will produce a full height tree, maybe that is not what you would want.


Yup, a knife and some string.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

deleted


----------

